# Cancel Account!



## AverageJoe83 (Sep 28, 2016)

Can someone tell me how to delete my account. I've just been rubbed the wrong way by some people on here for just asking questions so I'll just continue to Google info, but thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sunni (Sep 28, 2016)

We don't just simply hit log out
Alternatively if you'd like to say you can hit ignore to the users you don't like by clicking their avatar and hitting ignore


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 28, 2016)

Don't let some of the dickheads around here chase you off man,that makes them feel like they won


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

AverageJoe83 said:


> Can someone tell me how to delete my account. I've just been rubbed the wrong way by some people on here for just asking questions so I'll just continue to Google info, but thanks for the opportunity.


"Rubbing the wrong way", eh? Sounds kind of sexy.

Regarding 'account deletion' it's very easy - Just leave!

Hope you find what you are looking for, cheers -


----------



## AverageJoe83 (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Rubbing the wrong way", eh? Sounds kind of sexy.
> 
> Regarding 'account deletion' it's very easy - Just leave!
> 
> Hope you find what you are looking for, cheers -


Thanks man I just didn't want my info out here so I guess just delete it all?


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

AverageJoe83 said:


> Thanks man I just didn't want my info out here so I guess just delete it all?


Sure, I guess? Or as Sunni just said: Log out and/or *ignore* button.

The internet retains ALL, though! (Maniacal laugh)


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Sep 28, 2016)

AverageJoe83 said:


> Can someone tell me how to delete my account. I've just been rubbed the wrong way by some people on here for just asking questions so I'll just continue to Google info, but thanks for the opportunity.


awww c'mon man...
i'm sure they were joking.
did you ask about flushing?
or defoliating?
cuz if ya did, that's why.
we are nice in the organic area if ya wanna come over and say hi.
in case you didn't notice it, the internet is ALWAYS full of assholes..
many of us are bored, and at work, and have nothing better to do than to heckle new members.
really it's cuz we're dickheads..


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> "Rubbing the wrong way", eh? Sounds kind of sexy.
> 
> Regarding 'account deletion' it's very easy - Just leave!
> 
> Hope you find what you are looking for, cheers -


 Have you ever rubbed a shark the wrong way it's a little rough but damn it's still sexy hahaha lol .
I know this doesn't make sense but I'm high and I'm on a pot site so go figure
Peace out bare


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 28, 2016)

Bareback said:


> Have you ever rubbed a shark the wrong way it's a little rough but damn it's still sexy hahaha lol .
> I know this doesn't make sense but I'm high and I'm on a pot site so go figure
> Peace out bare


Nah, can't say as I've rubbed many sharks. I will occasionally spoon with a manatee, though, but only because they remind me so much of my ex-wife.

"Bareback", eh? Careful with that.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 28, 2016)

Spoon with a manatee,now there's one for bucket list !
Bareback is my Indian name asshole is what my friends call me . Got me wandering maybe I could use some new friends lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 1, 2016)

there's a few people on this site that like to bully people and force their opinions down everyone else's throat. fuck those people, they ain't runnin me off. if you let them run you off, you just make them stronger and more likely to try that shit again. i say again, fuck those people.


----------



## Sunny Organics (Oct 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> We don't just simply hit log out
> Alternatively if you'd like to say you can hit ignore to the users you don't like by clicking their avatar and hitting ignore


i could use all my shit deleted as well... pretty please. had a good run with you guys damn almost 2 years... time flies. best of luck!


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2016)

Sunny Organics said:


> i could use all my shit deleted as well... pretty please. had a good run with you guys best of luck!


im not going to go and delete 344 posts individually it isnt a one click all button, 
if you have specific threads or photos please report them with "would like to remove due to security" and we will do our best to accommodate you


----------



## Rrog (Oct 27, 2016)

I LOVE the Ignore button!! Makes things much more bearable


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 27, 2016)

Bareback said:


> Bareback is my Indian name asshole is what my friends call me . Got me wandering maybe I could use some new friends lol


man, that line right there is almost sig worthy
good shit


----------



## Bareback (Oct 27, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> man, that line right there is almost sig worthy
> good shit


Thank you for the suggestion. I have considered it and decided your right as usual. 
Looks like you're going to be a pretty good friend lol.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 27, 2016)

Pro tip,before posting pics on a pot site direct from your source think for a second,if you load your pics in a host site such as photobucket you can post all the pics you want here,when you want them gone simply hit delete at the host site & all pics vanish from the sites server for rollitup .


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm an Admin on another pot forum that was huge a few years ago. Then a mod there ran it like his personal domain and gained a bunch of followers that ganged up on anyone that didn't toe the line.

Broke into friendly threads, pissed on everybody's ideas so their buddies did too then the thread died. Picked on nOObs that needed direction and support not derision and ridicule.

I've only got active on here recently tho I've had an account for a while and already had more than a few threads cut short by the trolls that live here.

The way we do it is:

First, a firm PM to warn them off. Second, a warning that shows under their Avatar. Third, a time out dependent on the severity of the offense. Fourth, a permanent ban if deemed so by a majority of mods/admin.

Members that like to do that are no longer worthy of being members. Forums like this are to help and support each other and not to tear down the dreams of the many that are reaching out for help and guidance.

This place needs a Dis-like button so that arse-holes can be flagged as well as the good guys.



PS: Need some better Smilies too and I got lots!


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> I'm an Admin on another pot forum that was huge a few years ago. Then a mod there ran it like his personal domain and gained a bunch of followers that ganged up on anyone that didn't toe the line.
> 
> Broke into friendly threads, pissed on everybody's ideas so their buddies did too then the thread died. Picked on nOObs that needed direction and support not derision and ridicule.
> 
> ...


we wont imput a dislike button it will be wrongfully used
we do have a warning system, users do not see it unless they warned


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)

think it was George Carlin that suggested cars be equipped with big suction cup guns, the dart would be the size of plungers, with flags with "STUPID" printed on them. if the police see you with three or more flags stuck to your car, they can write you a ticket for being a dumb ass.....


----------



## OldMedUser (Nov 3, 2016)

No one hates a rat more than me but if hitting the report button is the only option . . .


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2016)

OldMedUser said:


> No one hates a rat more than me but if hitting the report button is the only option . . .


the report function works to help moderators do their job in creating a safe and enjoyable website,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> the report function works to help moderators do their job in creating a safe and enjoyable website,


are you sure you get high?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> are you sure you get high?


havent in a long time my current life position i am unable to


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)

i'm sorry


----------



## sunni (Nov 3, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm sorry


not a huge problem you can still be an ally to the cause


----------



## Big_Lou (Nov 3, 2016)

sunni said:


> not a huge problem you can still be an ally to the cause


Very true.


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 3, 2016)

Michiganmeds1982 said:


> Don't let some of the dickheads around here chase you off man,that makes them feel like they won


lol, u banned bro?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 3, 2016)

It's all in good fun..


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

Why won't you allow users to delete accounts? 

Why would you want to retain records on your users in such a manner? Especially given some users are breaking laws where they live

Facebook was even forced by the Canadian privacy commissioner to allow that functionality. 

This is incredibly suspect.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 9, 2016)

Speaking of "incredibly suspect".....

Member Since:
Sunday
Messages:
60
Likes Received:
23
Trophy Points:
13


----------



## Rrog (Dec 9, 2016)

Ya. Suspect. 

Move along bub


----------



## Microbe Pro (Dec 13, 2016)

Can someone in Admin please help me. When creating my account I made a typo. I needed to put Microbe Pro. Can you please help me with changing this. I'm so sorry for the typo


----------



## sunni (Dec 14, 2016)

Micobe Pro said:


> Can someone in Admin please help me. When creating my account I made a typo. I needed to put Microbe Pro. Can you please help me with changing this. I'm so sorry for the typo


we dont change user names, just abandon ship and make a new account welcome to riu


----------



## Rrog (Dec 14, 2016)

Microbe Pro. That's a lotta name to live up to


----------



## R1b3n4 (Dec 14, 2016)

As sunni said go create some new accounts, everyone seems to have at least 3-4 each lol, handy in times of turtling/trolls etc


----------



## Moldy (Dec 14, 2016)

AverageJoe83 said:


> Can someone tell me how to delete my account. I've just been rubbed the wrong way by some people on here for just asking questions so I'll just continue to Google info, but thanks for the opportunity.


Don't let the assholes get you down. Just ignore them for they are weak and only find pleasure in bullying.


----------



## Bugeye (Dec 14, 2016)

AverageJoe83 said:


> Thanks man I just didn't want my info out here so I guess just delete it all?


You can check out anytime you want, but you can never leave. RIU is the Internet version of Hotel California. Bwahahah!


----------



## zoic (Dec 29, 2016)

R1b3n4 said:


> As sunni said go create some new accounts, everyone seems to have at least 3-4 each lol, handy in times of turtling/trolls etc


Seriously? Is that so they can talk to themselves or something?


----------

